

SearchYC 2.0 Released - chengmi
http://blog.searchyc.com/

======
raju
That is probably one of the sites I hit on a daily basis coz invariably I am
looking for an opinion, and HN is probably a good place to start, be it books,
music, a startup in a particular sector of the market.

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the good work.

------
kirubakaran
pg, once you made a comment about working on search. Until that is done, can
you link to SearchYC.com from here?

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=96553> 105 days ago :)

------
xirium
Searching searchyc.com for common single-words has improved greatly. Searching
for "startup" previously took more than 30 seconds. However, you're still
slower than <http://y.soho.lt/> for multi-word searches.

~~~
chengmi
We're running on very limited resources. But the good thing is we can now
throw hardware at the problem (if we had the money to do so) and performance
would improve. I couldn't say that with the old system.

Isn't <http://y.soho.lt/> a wrapper for Google search? I'm searching for "demo
day techcrunch" and soho returns no results.
<http://www.searchyc.com/demo+day+techcrunch> returns 11 results.

~~~
xirium
<http://y.soho.lt/> is not a wrapper. It is 8KB of web services with data held
locally which is a proof-of-concept for a larger search system.
<http://y.soho.lt/> also runs on limited resources, namely virtual hosting.
Furthermore, we were indexing slowly over the past 30 days and therefore a
full index wasn't collected until this morning. A complete and current index
will be public from Sunday onwards.

How about a bake-off this weekend?

~~~
xirium
To demonstrate that <http://y.soho.lt/> is not a wrapper, the dataset has been
made available. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=172701> for details.

Is this weekend good for a site search bake-off or do you need more time?

------
jeroen
I expect something called SearchYC to be the authority on finding things at
YC. Pointing me to google when you find no results should be useless and
detracts from that authority.

That's all the critique I can come up with though, looks great.

------
ralph
Very handy, and an improvement on how I remember it.

It would be nice to be able to search for "that post foo made to which bar
replied". Often you remember the structure of the conversation rather than a
unique word or two.

------
suboptimal
Hey guys, the typo in my search "slicehost\" generated:

OMG... You killed the server! We'll get right on it...

------
prakash
This things rocks! good job guys!

------
suboptimal
Everybody Wang Cheng tonight!

Very useful--nice job, guys.

------
andr
Yay! I can search for URLs now!

------
rantfoil
Congrats on the new release!

------
Readmore
Congrats, it looks great.

------
kyro
Are you raising venture capital? A name like ycnuzsear.chr would work a bit
better too.

Great service. Thanks.

